# Couldn't figure out how to make them so I bought them



## nwbusa

Thanks for the review, Joe. I ended up making my own ZCI and dado inserts for my R4512, but the ones you review certainly look nice. Hope they serve you well!


----------



## lumberjoe

mwbusa, can you post some pictures of how you made them? I tried a few with some UHMW I had and could not get them to stay snug


----------



## don1960

I have the ZCI for the regular blade for my R4512. I thought the same way as you, in that they are inexpensive enough that it wasn't worth the time to make one. (also, due to the cutouts you have to do.) I agree that they are very well made, and well worth the $25 or so.

When I get around to getting a decent dado bladeset, it may be worth the time to make a couple for different sizes of dados. If you are going to make 3 or 4 at a time, there is probably some sort of setup that would make it go pretty fast.

Also, right now, one has to put in the OEM insert to make an angle cut. It'd be nice to have a couple ZCI's for some standard angles.

Of course, with the money saved by buying the saw itself over some $1500 monster, you could buy a lot of these.


----------



## nwbusa

I wish I could post pics from my iPad… I'll try to get on my computer later to post pictures. But I made my inserts from 1/8" hardboard (Masonite). I used the stock insert as a template, and stuck it to the hardboard with some double sided carpet tape. Then I used a pattern bit in my router table to cut the new insert to shape. That's about all there was to it.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts

I have the same brand for the craftsman clone. I like it too. I still am unsure of the best way to cut the insert for the riven knife.


----------



## Bobmedic

I did the same thing nwbusa did using ⅛ hardboard. The only thing I did differently is counterbored a small recess in the hardboard plate where it meets the magnet on the saw and glued in a washer and the magnet holds the plate down great.


----------



## nwbusa

Mike-after I made the initial cut for the blade, I just set the fence and ran the cut from the rear of the ZCI to the blade opening. In other words, the opening in the insert extends from the the front of the blade all the way to back of the insert. Hope that makes sense.

Bobmedic-that's a really good idea about the washer. I made the counterbore to provide clearance for the magnet, but just left it empty. I'll be adding a washer tomorrow!


----------



## LepelstatCrafts

nwbusa - do you have a photo of the underside of the ZCI?


----------



## lumberjoe

I'd be very interested in pictures also. I have a full 4×8 sheet of hardboard I want to chop up. I have a lot of different blades. I cut the ZCI initially with my full kerf blade. When I use my thin kerf combination or cross cut blades, it's not really zero clearance anymore. Also I would like a few for miters. 
Great idea on the washer Bobmedic!


----------



## hong

those zero clearance insert are not hard to make ,I made about 15 of them for my unisaw and it came out exactly like the one I bought from Lee Craft .All I did was clamp the original to a piece of hardboard and use a straight bit with a bearing .You know what work really good is laminate floor ,is really hard ,flat and the same thickness as the Leecraft one ,I can post some picture as soon as I figure out how to do it .


----------



## lumberjoe

I made ZCI's for other saws, this one has a funky insert and leveling system. These are also about 1 1/2" thick so they make contact with the leveling screws


----------



## nwbusa

Here's a pic of the ZCI that I made… sorry, don't have a pic of the underside handy, but it's basically a mirror image of the top.


----------



## lumberjoe

wow, nice! I'd be interested to see how you goth the leveling screws to work. Do they back out far enough, or did you have to install longer ones?


----------



## nwbusa

The stock screws are long enough. I ended up replacing them with square drive screws, as the Philips head versions that came with the saw were starting to strip from frequent use. 8-32 screws if I recall correctly.


----------



## mprzybylski

I'd also love to see the underside of the insert if possible.


----------



## SawDustNeophyte

Me too, please. Still in the process of assembling mine.


----------

